# Classics of the future



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

So I just had to start this. Has it been done before?
I nominate:
Magnus Lindberg-Mano a mano (2004)
Peter Maxwell Davies-Symphony no. 10 (2013)
Hans Abrahamsen-Let Me Tell You (2013)


----------

